# Can you id this fish?



## nightsky (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a 35 gal. hexagon saltwater tank. In it I have 1 lunare wrasse, 2 green chromis, 1 lemon damsel, 1 yellowtail blue damsel and 1 large yellow fish that I cannot identify. I've attached a couple of photos. Can anyone tell me what fish this is?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like a blue damsel that's pale because it's stressed or it's a white damsel.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

possible anthia, def. looks bleached.


----------



## nightsky (Feb 19, 2009)

I've had this fish for at least 2 years. He looks the same as when I got him, only bigger. I don't think he's stressed because he's the biggest fish in the tank and kind of rules (except for my wrasse). Couldn't find any pictures that accurately matched. He does have blue/black fins on the bottom.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it may just be a damsel. could you try getting a better picture? about how big would you say he is?


----------



## nightsky (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's a better picture of him. He's about 3 inches long.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

looks like a bleached damsel to me. 

what is all the blue on the bottom?


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

to me it looks like an anthia :roll:


----------



## nightsky (Feb 19, 2009)

The blue on the bottom is sand or something. I don't really know. I also have a lunar wrasse that seems to love that stuff on the bottom. My brother set this tank up a few years ago and I've just been maintaining/taking care it. The only fish I've ever lost were jumpers (I now have a cover). From pictures of anthia and damsels, he seems to look more like a combination of the two. Possible?

Also, do wrasse have sharp teeth?


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

cant be sure but resembles Paraglyphidodon melas, black damsel when young. Or it could be hybrid b/n two or more different species?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like its a white damsel. Deffinately not an anthias... I've seen white damsels before, but it looks like it was once blue and is now white, but that may just be the blue reflecting off the bottom.


----------



## nightsky (Feb 19, 2009)

I think you're right. I looked at pictures of Paraglyphidodon melas and it definitely looks like one (especially the adult one). When you look at mine from certain angles you could see a slight darkness. I wonder if he'll turn any darker.


----------

